# Lumafusion et CinémaScope



## Bernardo99 (14 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à créer une vidéo en format cinéma, 21/9e, 2.39 etc...
La seule app à ce jour qui le fait (sur iOS) serait Lumafusion. Mais après maintes recherches sur internet, il reste une inconnue et cela m’embete de l’acheter avant d’avoir une réponse à ma question.

Lorsque l’on choisit un format plus étendu que le 16/9e, peut on choisir sur chaque séquence la partie que l’on rogne? Ou est-ce automatique en prenant la partie centrale de la séquence?

Ma question semblera bête pour les utilisateurs mais je vous remercie pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bernardo99 (18 Mai 2018)

Alors, après l’avoir télécharger, je poste ma propre réponse.
Oui, c’est bête, et oui on peut très facilement cadrer l’image comme on le souhaite.
On peut en plus très facilement modifier la ligne d’horizon pour les prise de vue penchée (on est pas tous des cadreurs professionnels)
En gros Lumafusion offre beaucoup plus de précision que iMovie et vaut son investissement.
Associer à Workflow pour télécharger les musiques YouTube libre de droit directement sur l’ipad et vous avez de quoi vous amuser.


----------



## waumic2 (22 Janvier 2019)

Salut , à tu réussi à transféré vos propre transition de Final Cut Pro ? j’ai réussi à transféré mais Lut mais impossible pour mais transition acheter ? merci d’avance


----------



## USB09 (30 Janvier 2019)

Tu peux également te servir de Keynote pour recadrer une vidéo. Keynote est fourni avec ton iDevice.


----------

